# 65 Astroflite is done..almost



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Finally got the clearcoat off and serviced the bearings, polished the chrome and wheels. 
Then need to get the battery tray and rewire the lights. Replace the dull whitewall & dry rotted Zephyr Flite tires. 
So I'm pleased with my first project and here she is. 
I also included a family picture with it's new mate, which I haven't done anything to yet.









And moms new ride a 65 Astroflite as well


----------



## davek (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice pair of bikes. Thanks for shareing


----------



## 1959firearrow (Mar 6, 2012)

Very awesome that sure is a lot of chrome! I have been tempted to get a 60s era chrome middle weight but then I keep remembering how hot it will get in the sunlight and how much I like to touch chrome,so for my own personal safety I probably won't get one. Great work, they look so clean and good together.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2012)

You think chrome gets hot? Hog wash. One of my bikes is almost black EVERYTHING. The frame, fork, fenders, chaingaurd, end even the vinyl Mesinger sat is black. Now that will most surely cook your butt to a crisp in sunny weather, but you get used to it after while. I do see chrome getting a little heat, but probably not as much.

Love the Murrays!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Lots of scraping and ...*

Thanks guys, was a tedious job scraping all the faded foxing clear from the chrome. My finger joints are sore for sure tonight.

I'm very happy with the progress for sure. 
Thanks to all with their input on how to remove the old and shine the covered. I have considered reclearing only to protect from further rust, as there are many nicks in th chrome. But, I got impatient and had to see what it would look like put together.


----------



## robertc (Mar 6, 2012)

John,

That bad boy turned out sweet. It looks awesome beside the girls bike.
Robert


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Even the wife was impressed.
Thanks Robert


----------



## robertc (Mar 6, 2012)

They will look impressive cruising down the Va. Beach boardwalk in the next few weeks. Take the misses out for a spin and a cold one.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Robert,
That is the plan....soon.
I mentioned the eden swap meet and bike ride  the weekend of 5/12 but, was reminded that our son graduates college the next week and I have to go get my neice from Radford that weekend. Trying to make it work and if so these will be there for the ride.


----------



## robertc (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like you are a busy man. We still hope you can make it in May.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2012)

*Looks Sweet...*

I always wanted one like it. I never saw a W/F version but My freind had 2 Spaceliners back in the day.The older one was used as a paper route bike and was rough,His dad bought him a new one but  he  could ride it only on weekends


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2012)

*W/F...western flyer?*

Not sure what W/F is. Western Flyer maybe?
I assumed the mens was a Sears and was told the ladies was a Otasco retailer.

I still havent figured out the way to clarify the retailer store with the serial number stampings.

Adam some how knows though.
Waiting on a post of that breakdown research material on the "catalog challenge" forum from the gurus.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Not sure what W/F is. Western Flyer maybe?
> I assumed the mens was a Sears and was told the ladies was a Otasco retailer.
> 
> I still havent figured out the way to clarify the retailer store with the serial number stampings.
> ...




I thought the "Astroflight" was a Western Flyer version of a very similar bike,it could have been another retailer. The Sears version was called a Spaceliner.They were both made by Murray Ohio.There is no way to clarify retailers with serial numbers and every Murray I've had or seen had MO as the prefix to the serial number,I'm assuming MO stands for Murray Ohio. I had an early 50's Murray Made JC Higgins Color Flow and the serial number was useless in determining the year but that bike was exclusive to Sears. Is the word Astroflight on the chainguard?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I thought the "Astroflight" was a Western Flyer version of a very similar bike,it could have been another retailer. The Sears version was called a Spaceliner.They were both made by Murray Ohio.There is no way to clarify retailers with serial numbers and every Murray I've had or seen had MO as the prefix to the serial number,I'm assuming MO stands for Murray Ohio. I had an early 50's Murray Made JC Higgins Color Flow and the serial number was useless in determining the year but that bike was exclusive to Sears. Is the word Astroflight on the chainguard?




These Murrays are spread all over the retailer market back in the late 50's and 60's. I have been doing all my research by the Murray ads http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/forums/68/Murray-Catalogs-Ads
Rotary, vs
My two mens Astroflites (one has a chainguard with the Astroflite graphics) are MO (Murray Ohio) prefixed stamped serial numbers. It is confusing to me as to how the retailer is determined.  With the exception of Sears and Gambles
502 is Sears...which mine are not
WG are Gambles  which I had never heard of before.

Then my ladies Astroflite or I thought it was, has no graphics on the chainguard.
Prefix 75 I was told could be Otsaco Hardware.

I was also advised that each retailer "forward thrust" tanklight has specific dash switch styles.  Rotary for sears Spaceliners is a for sure giveaway not to mention the sears logo on the tanks. Then there are knobs with tabs and then there are knobs with indentations. then there are different logos on the dashes.

By the way they all have a murray decal on the seat post. No headbadges to help aid in the serach for the correct retalier or brach of Murray.

Did I mention that I'm more confused now than I ever was.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Two gorgeous bikes no matter who sold them!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 11, 2012)

*Great Job!!!*

Hey John...Super job, it looks great. As you know, I know from experience how scraping off all of that clear coat can drive you mad.
 It got to a point to where it was like punishment, not fun.
 Anyway, once again, great job, that one belongs in your living room now!!.....................Wayne


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 11, 2012)

I noticed the red light on the rear rack and wondered what they look like close up. Could you possibly post a pic or two of the light and rack? Thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey John...Super job, it looks great. As you know, I know from experience how scraping off all of that clear coat can drive you mad.
> It got to a point to where it was like punishment, not fun.
> Anyway, once again, great job, that one belongs in your living room now!!.....................Wayne




Thanks, Wayne and yes it was a chore getting all that clear off. 
It turned out it was easier to just use the razorblade and leave the torch heat alone. I left the seatpost decal undisturbed so the old foxed clearcoat is still there. 
So there is still old clearcoat on the bike. Kinda a before and after presentation.
I'm quite pleased with the result. It looks great next to the ladies Astroflite, which it's clear is in great shape.

Monark52...here is what the rear tailight assembly looks like. Takes 2 AA batteries, screw on dome from the top that secures the battery cup from the bottom.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 12, 2012)

*Astroflite*

The bike turn out real nice.It makes you feel good to stand back and take a look and say i did that .  kevin


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2012)

cadillacbike said:


> The bike turn out real nice.It makes you feel good to stand back and take a look and say i did that .  kevin




Thanks Kevin. It is nice to look at. This being my first teardown on a bike,  I was amazed how easy some of it was.
Can't wait to get the wife and I down to the Va. Beach boardwalk struting our shinny rides.


----------

